# Rear View Mirror Fell Off in Texas due to extreme Heat..



## UncleRico817 (Jul 9, 2018)

With the 110 Degree weather here in DFW, it killed my review mirror. It fell off the windshield where it was attached. Instead of buying a repair kit at Auto Zone, I took it my local Safelite Auto Glass location. They fixed it for free! So if any one else runs into this issue, hit up Safelite Auto Glass...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It was 111 by my count. Lol .


----------



## UncleRico817 (Jul 9, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> It was 111 by my count. Lol .


Man it was hot that few days.. I lost a rear view mirror and my hemorrhoid pillow... What a day... lol.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UncleRico817 said:


> it was hot


Wimps. The average temperature this time of year is 107°F. 16 days in a row we're expecting above average temperatures. 113° today. 112° tomorrow, then another 112°, then we cool to 111°. We got down to 91° last night. My car thermometer frequently goes over 120°. It measures outside temperature.

After 40 minutes in 110° sun, a car's interior will hit 150°. It typically maxes out at 170° or so. Don't wear shorts with black leather seats. Some 3M tapes handle the heat OK.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'd be moving tf out of there. No thanks, heat.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

God damn. No wonder white is the most popular car color down in the SW

That’s insane heat


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> God damn. No wonder white is the most popular car color down in the SW
> 
> That's insane heat


Theres definitely a lot of white cars down here. I went white for mine, not sure if it really works.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wimps..

No seriously that's nasty high heat. And driving in those temps will do a number on your car.

I thought about living in the south west...










But then i said F-that


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Its not that bad. Its more like a blow dryer (on hot).


----------

